#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  > [討論] 重製版獸人學院《~祓魔者~獸魔交錯組曲》之蒸餃樂章（無限期開放，也許（？）

## 夜落白櫻

好吃喔～好吃的蒸餃喔～
(←坑沒補完就又挖坑的人（乾
這個坑是很久很久很久我還在胚胎的時候（嗯？）挖的，後來因為爛到連自己都寫不下去所以就，棄了（欸
（本故事不像《神樂獸曲》一樣會有人類出現，是個單純只有獸人的世界。）
【故事背景】
這個故事發生在現代，是個有著妖魔搗亂的世界。
魔界與現世之間的門名叫「夾縫」，只要「夾縫」一開啟，就會引起龐大的魔力波動，妖魔也會隨著穿梭到現世。              
而負責將妖魔擊退、關回「夾縫」的人被稱作「祓魔者」。是擁有特殊能力，能與妖魔作戰的人們。
而故事的主角，一名擁有一半祓魔者血統的白狼少年——夜落白櫻以及他的同學，同時也是知名祓魔者一家的黑狐少年——曉雪櫻。
圍繞著兩人與妖魔的戰鬥，以及與各個祓魔者的相遇、相識，一切交錯而成的一個故事。

……我的理想是這樣啦，呵呵（苦笑

那麼，來看看我們的菜單吧～
+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+
【個人資料】
姓名（這個故事稍微有些日式風格，所以我可能會把你的名字稍微改得日式一點。可以選擇被叫綽號）：
綽號（就是綽號）：
性別：
個性：
樣貌：
擅長科目：
不擅長科目：
興趣：
配件：
喜歡的食物：
討厭的食物：
喜歡的人、事、物：
討厭的人、事、物：
【其他資料】
班級（每個年級都各5班）：   
是否為祓魔者（每個班級最多5名，高2年2班已經有白櫻、曉兩名，高1年4班已經有滅龍、甘劍兩名，其餘尚無）（選擇「是」才需要填寫以下選項）：

所持有的祓魔具？平時以何種形式收藏？（武器，收藏方式像滅龍是將西洋劍化成水保存在瓶子裡這種方式。）：
戰鬥風格？（近戰、遠攻、輔助、干擾，或是其他，其他的話請盡量明確描述）：
屬性：
可否接受便當（不一定會有便當情節，但為了避免到時候要重寫單子，麻煩選擇一下）：

----------


## 夜落白櫻

當然，為了那些不想當學生的人們。
我也有準備教職員的菜單喔~~

姓名：
性別：
年紀：
個性：
樣貌：
配件：
班級（所帶領的班級）：
教導科目（無選項，自填）：
是否為祓魔者（選擇「是」的話才需要填寫以下空格）：
祓魔具以及收藏方式：
屬性：
戰鬥方式：
可否接受便當：

----------


## 弦月

我來吃蒸餃囉～～～～～（？
我要當四班的王！（####
【個人資料】
姓名：三日月 漪
綽號：弦月
性別：雌性
個性：看圖（#
樣貌：擁有一身奶油黃色的毛皮，雙眸左金橙右海藍，左爪背鑲著一塊寶石，尾巴很長（詳見圖
擅長科目：國文 英文 數學 生物
不擅長科目：社會科（因為討厭背）
興趣：講話、玩樂、吃東西
配件：左手帶著白手套遮住手背的寶石
喜歡的食物：茄子、布丁、檸檬、洋蔥
討厭的食物：除了頭足綱以外的所有軟體動物（？）、小蝦米
喜歡的人、事、物：喜歡能一起發瘋大鬧的人、也喜歡能一起認真做事的人
事：煮飯、下雨、有風的地方、買到喜歡的東西、想起忘記很久的事、幫助別人、看到喜歡的CP終於在一起（？）
物：毛毛的東西、小說漫畫、動物娃娃
討厭的人、事、物：僥幸的人、聊不來的人、愛抱怨的人、不合群的人、過分浪費的人
事：無法發表自己的意見、完全無風的地方、喜歡的CP到最後還是沒有在一起（？）
物：蟑螂、很多天沒清的廚房
【其他資料】
班級： 高2年4班
是否為祓魔者：是

所持有的祓魔具？平時以何種形式收藏？：戰斧●鐮鼬，要收藏時會畫成一陣風然後變成一隻綠色的小鼬鼠，要用的時後就會再化成風然後變成斧頭
戰鬥風格？：近戰，以毫無技巧可言、近乎暴力的揮砍攻擊給敵人造成極大的傷害，雖然命中率不怎麼高，但是一旦命中即有一擊必殺的效果
屬性：風（詳見圖）
可否接受便當：歡迎打成很難治會趟很久的重傷（？）不過希望盡量不要死（？


這裡補充狼神族的設定


天生徹底領悟特定一系法術，強的很可怕的一族。
通常每一隻狼神只能領悟一種屬性的魔法。
這種「領悟」是指從出生那一剎那就能得到超過修行多年的獸的力量。不需要任何媒介或儀式，他們本身都與自己領悟的那種魔法元素連結（如果環境不是那個狼神所適合的則會出現身體不適的現象）
每位狼神身上某處有著寶石，形狀、顏色、數量及位置不一，不易碎裂，但若碎裂會死亡。
使用能力時寶石會發光，越高難度的法術會越亮。
因為狼神族身上、作為力量的來源的寶石是一種極高級的魔法道具，使用者可以直接增加數年甚至數十年該屬性的功力
販售狼神寶石是被禁止的，但在某些非法的地下黑市依然有流通，畢竟若要販售，完整的狼神寶石能夠輕易地飆破天價。
所以被發現身分的話很容易被追殺，現今倖存的狼神族們都在各地隱姓埋名生活。
通常除了德高望重或強到無獸能敵的狼神不會特意遮掩寶石之外，普通狼神都不會想讓別獸知道自己的身分，只向信任者透漏種族。
（另外狼神不是神，只是一支種族的名稱



填完覺得好羞恥（艸
那就麻煩白櫻囉Owo/

----------


## 卡斯特

來吃吃吃蒸餃0x0//
就決定是你了，出來吧佐薩！！！(#


姓名：佐井薩

綽號：佐薩

性別：男

個性：沒神經，沒大腦，臉皮厚到一個無法的境界，天真過頭，開朗愛玩，100°/。天然黑，撇開上述的一堆，其實是個單純的好孩子，跟他當朋友還不錯，前提是要忍受的了他的個性，不過蠻聰明的，只是都用在不對的地方

樣貌：狼頭狼身羊尾後腳羊腿，全身紫色頭上一對藍色羊角，羊蹄為藍紫，翅膀紫黃色，血紅色瞳孔，右手有魔族圖騰，T恤加寬鬆七分褲，雙腳小腿包著藍綠色繃帶

擅長科目：國文、數學、理化（儘管都在亂調配化學藥劑）、歷史

不擅長科目：地理、英文、公民（對於他人的“禮貌”感到困惑）

興趣：整人，找朋友，做一堆奇怪的事情然後開心的向朋友報告

配件：脖子上掛著羽毛項鍊（一棕白、一紅藍），左手無名指帶著金色光明種族戒指

喜歡的食物：新奇、有趣的食物，喜歡嚐鮮

討厭的食物：辣的、苦的都不怎麼喜歡

喜歡的人、事、物：新鮮好玩有趣的事都喜歡

討厭的人、事、物：討厭麻煩事，或者管很多不讓他玩的，最討厭留校查看

【其他資料】
班級： 高中2年5班

是否為祓魔者：是

所持有的祓魔具？平時以何種形式收藏：美工刀，不是什麼充滿神力的美工刀，就只是把普通到炸掉的美工刀，聽說有很多把，有的放口袋有的放書包

戰鬥風格：大剌剌的直接正面大範圍進攻，完全不管隊友的死活，攻擊時快、狠、準，不給他人反擊的餘地，有效的將翅膀及有力的蹄發揮的淋漓盡致

屬性：闇，使用黑火，一種在任何情況下都能燃燒的火焰，具有腐蝕性，即使熄滅傷口還是會持續擴大，特愛在飛行時用

可否接受便當：可以喔！如果要希望能笑著領便當

滿滿的設定圖(?)：
點擊以顯示隱藏內容


舊版，去掉尾巴改成短尾


改成這樣，翅膀是大翅膀喔！






大概就這樣，有任何問題再來問我～
然後日文名字什麼的真的不太會取，真的不行就麻煩幫忙改，謝謝/\
期待喔～祝靈感源源不絕www

白櫻小說加油0x0//

----------


## 傑諾

暫時沒有靈感寫文章就繼續吃蒸餃好了



姓名：月下 夜鶯
綽號：野櫻
性別：♂
個性：沉默寡言，但是對朋友十分看重，對於很多事都會冷靜的看待，有很強的分析能力，偶爾會露出微笑
樣貌：銀灰色的毛髮的狼，尾巴比較長，站著也會垂到地面，平時穿著夾克和長褲，深紫色的眼睛，後背有著淡紫色的火焰花紋
擅長科目：地理，歷史，數學
不擅長科目：公民(他會寫成哲學一樣的東西出來，這點老師們不止一次困惑的找他面談，不過沒有結果)
興趣：安靜的看風景，安靜的看書，安靜的聽歌
配件：不管什麼時候總是帶著耳機，帶著一個有著小型紅寶石的項鏈
喜歡的食物：味道比較刺激的，像辣和酸之類的，但是甜的只要不是太甜他也喜歡
討厭的食物：茄子
喜歡的人、事、物：可靠的人，能引起他興趣的人,
討厭的人、事、物：無聊的人，懦弱的人
【其他資料】
班級： 高中二年5班(不知道要去哪裡啦XD)
是否為祓魔者：是

所持有的祓魔具？平時以何種形式收藏？：雙匕首，用耳機播放某一首特定的歌，歌聲會形成武器，要收回時把歌倒放即可
戰鬥風格？：近戰，會高速的在敵人周圍移動同時攻擊，也會視狀況改為打一下就撤，打一下就撤的方式攻擊
屬性：光，能夠在武器上附上能量形成光刃，有著鋒利和灼熱的特性，而且還可以改變長度，但是越長能量消耗越大
可否接受便當：可以接受，但是如果要發生的話，請讓他死前煽情一把

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

來吃餃子囉

姓名：蒼煌
性別：雄
年紀：93
個性：性格火爆，相當求好心切，同時也是個愛碎碎念的老頭子，但都是為了學生好
樣貌：請參照，下方天魔轉生型態獸設
配件：半月型無框老花眼鏡，其餘一樣參考獸設
班級（所帶領的班級）：高中二年五班
教導科目（無選項，自填）：刀術跟歷史
是否為祓魔者（選擇「是」的話才需要填寫以下空格）：是
祓魔具以及收藏方式：一把黑色太刀，沒有刀鄂，收藏方式，是藏在枴杖內(外觀看起來是木木柺杖，但要拔刀時，枴杖上端會變成銀色刀柄，刀鞘同樣是銀色)
屬性：雷
戰鬥方式：近戰跟太刀術囉
可否接受便當：否

以上，如有問題可私訊討論

----------


## 迪麗雅

姓名：麗雅
綽號：雅鴨
性別：男
個性：安靜、喜歡獨自一人，但當朋友遇到困難時會毫不猶豫地去幫忙
樣貌：藍毛狼人，眼睛左黑又橘，左大腿有三條以前戰鬥時所留下的傷痕
擅長科目：生物、理化、社會科
不擅長科目：數學、文科
興趣：躺在地上看著天空休息
配件：頭戴著護目鏡、前爪帶著綠寶石手環

點擊以顯示隱藏內容




喜歡的食物：咖哩、茶碗蒸
討厭的食物：海鮮類
喜歡的人、事、物：
  人:面相開朗的人
  事:在自然的地方遊走
  物:生物圖鑑、漫畫
討厭的人、事、物：
  人:會背叛說謊的人
  事:過於複雜的任務
  物:蟑螂、陰氣太重的地方
【其他資料】
班級： 高中2年5班
是否為祓魔者：是
所持有的祓魔具？平時以何種形式收藏？：破魔●槍，平時會變成一條項鍊掛在身上
戰鬥風格？：遠攻
屬性：風
可否接受便當：是

----------


## 帕格薩斯

【個人資料】

姓名：霧山 暮風

綽號（就是綽號）：小風

性別：男

個性：很溫柔，不太懂得如何拒絕別人。比較沉默了些，但是遇到事情都會好好認真完成。

樣貌：主色是純粹的深灰色，腹部與四肢、尾巴末端是白色的。腹的兩側都有著血紅色的眼形紋路，左右對稱，延伸到尾巴。長相類似哈士奇，紋路平常並不會出現。雙眼是天藍色的，但是平常眼睛都是瞇瞇眼的。

擅長科目：語文類、歷史、家政、音樂

不擅長科目：化學、法律

興趣：音樂、寫文章、摺紙

配件：頸子上有著深藍色的皮項圈、左手有著紅色的手鍊(以繩結組成，有個刻著銘文的玉球)

喜歡的食物：奶油餅乾、菠蘿麵包、麻糬、布丁

討厭的食物：口味太刺激的食物(太辣、太甜、太苦等)

喜歡的人、事、物：
-人--認真、懂得安靜，與自己興趣相同的人
-事--做菜、弓道、獨處、在小動物群裡
-物--布偶、軟軟的枕頭、筆記本、大海

討厭的人、事、物：
-人--聒噪不休、無恥、得寸進尺的人
-事--被強迫的、不擅長的、沒有把握的事
-物--密閉空間、嘈雜的地方、地底

【其他資料】
班級（每個年級都各5班）： 高二四班

是否為祓魔者：是，然而血統資料不明

所持有的祓魔具？平時以何種形式收藏？：和弓「妙空藏」，平時收藏於玉球之中。

戰鬥風格？：遠距離攻擊，張弓以靈力匯聚為箭矢射出。

屬性：風──實則為風暴屬性(風+水)/種族力量為地獄火(#) [風暴與地獄火，這兩種力量無法共存]

可否接受便當：可以接受下落不明之後再出現，但是不想死_(:3



額外補充


為西方傳說中的「黑犬」，相傳為來自魔界的生物。然而其中的一支輾轉來到東洋時，與狐族發生了爭鬥而兩敗俱傷，造成黑犬僅剩一脈單傳，遁隱到人跡罕至的深山之中隱居，並且起姓「霧山」。
暮風直到10歲後才接觸到外界，定期會回到家中探望長輩。
據說被黑犬對望三次便會死亡，因此才會一直瞇著眼睛，怕別人因他而死。
當動用到黑犬的力量時，雙眼轉為紅色，身上的紋路會發出血光，走過的路徑也會被岩漿覆蓋。
本身便是來自魔界的生物，因此非必要並不願意出手祓魔，也不想要自己的身分曝光。
另外，家中長輩並不願意返回魔界，立場也偏向中立。
黑犬相關資料可參考： 維基百科愛你



白櫻加油，交給你了(蛤

----------


## 月光銀牙

姓名：銀芽
性別：公
年紀：35
個性：脾氣暴躁，嚴厲且不苟言笑，其實內心溫柔，但因為常常板著一張臉而時常被誤會難相處
樣貌：銀灰色狼人，左眼跟右耳上各有一道深紅色的傷疤，左眼平時都閉起來，憤怒時才會張開
配件：天藍色領巾，左右手各帶一副金色束縛環
班級：高二四班
教導科目：美術，歷史，體育
是否為祓魔者：是
祓魔具以及收藏方式：指虎手套，收藏方式直接帶在手上
屬性：雷系
戰鬥方式：肉搏，如果想給敵人比較嚴重的傷害，會將電能凝聚在指虎上攻擊
可否接受便當：好便當不吃嗎?

以上

----------


## 幻月狼仙

【個人資料】
姓名（這個故事稍微有些日式風格，所以我可能會把你的名字稍微改得日式一點。可以選擇被叫綽號）：大神　瞳
綽號（就是綽號）：小瞳
性別：男性
個性：冷靜、有禮、傲嬌、感性
樣貌：兩眼瞳色不一樣深喔~

擅長科目：數學、地理、電學、國文
不擅長科目：英文、公民
興趣：吃、棒球、看書、看風景
配件：右臂繃帶、右腿有腿掛、試管3支(藥水)
喜歡的食物：各種可食用的肉（？）
討厭的食物：苦瓜、梅子
喜歡的人、事、物：不做作的人大多都喜歡，漂亮的風景，美食，看棒球
討厭的人、事、物：做作的人，其他的事物大多應該都還好，只是會覺得麻煩
【其他資料】
班級（每個年級都各5班）： 3年4班
是否為祓魔者（每個班級最多5名，高2年2班已經有白櫻、曉兩名，高1年4班已經有滅龍、甘劍兩名，其餘尚無）（選擇「是」才需要填寫以下選項）：是

所持有的祓魔具？平時以何種形式收藏？（武器，收藏方式像滅龍是將西洋劍化成水保存在瓶子裡這種方式。）：太刀，單純就收在刀鞘內用布包著平常揹著(?)
還有很多很多的符紙放置於腿掛大概30張左右(?)
戰鬥風格？（近戰、遠攻、輔助、干擾，或是其他，其他的話請盡量明確描述）：近戰、輔助
屬性：暗屬性
可否接受便當（不一定會有便當情節，但為了避免到時候要重寫單子，麻煩選擇一下）：當然沒問題<3

我我我不會隱藏圖片((死

----------


## 奔奔

姓名：安松 奔
綽號（就是綽號）：奔奔
性別：女
個性：活力十足!唯一可以打消她體力的就是熬夜，會熱情地對待朋友，開朗，消沉時只要有吃的就能振作起來，完全的小孩個性XD
樣貌：如下


擅長科目：美術 自然 體育 國文
不擅長科目：數學
興趣：發呆睡覺或是和朋友聊天打鬧
配件：紅色魚型珊瑚項鍊，尾巴上有兩個鐵環(但其實很輕)，以及腳上有石柳石腳環(和迪麗雅的很像-但不是同一種!)
喜歡的食物：起司捲心餅.羊羹.酸梅製品(包括梅子粉)
討厭的食物：白木耳.桂圓
喜歡的人:友好親切的人
事:朋友有空給她煩
物：軟綿綿的枕頭和以貓咪.老虎為題的物品(錢包.筆盒等)
討厭的人:雙面人.很做作的人
事:被逼著熬夜.寫數學
物：口水鼻涕(好恐怖喔~~~)
【其他資料】
班級（每個年級都各5班）： 高1年4班
是否為祓魔者:是

所持有的祓魔具？平時以何種形式收藏？彎刀(銀刀紅刀柄)將彎刀化成珊瑚項鍊戴在脖子上
戰鬥風格？近戰
屬性：火
可否接受便當：否

----------

